# Autosmart or Autoglym?



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Which is best for alloys?

Autosmart Smart Wheels or AutoGlym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner?

Can you dilute them or are they used neat?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

if you havent purchased either i would throw into the mix autobrites very berry wheel cleaner can dilute that down as much as you like and imo one of the best wheel cleaners i have used to date


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wolfs deironiser? Then sealant on top of the clean wheel and you should only need your normal shampoo to keep them clean.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Exactly.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Morph78 said:


> Which is best for alloys?
> 
> Autosmart Smart Wheels or AutoGlym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner?
> 
> Can you dilute them or are they used neat?


It's years since used AG stuff so hard to comment but been using AS Smart Wheels more recently and found it to perform quite well.

It's dilutes quite well forget the exact recommended ratios, you can adjust the strength to suit what your face with obviously so could go at it neat but I've never needed to go down that road, far from it.

Think they have relaunched both the G101 and Smart Wheels, it's different in appearance, can't comment on performance as both my current drums are the older batch


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm always reaching for Smart wheels now, its one of the best wheel cleaners i've used.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd go for Smart Wheels out of the two.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Smart wheels blows it away no contest!!!


----------



## Tlionhart (Dec 27, 2010)

smart wheels. AG clean wheels is good, but only as a quick fix (pop into your local halfrauds) if you have no wheel cleaning solution, and no smart wheels or alloy cleaner left.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Smartwheels, handsdown.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Tbh, I cant say I like AG any more. I used their custon acid free wheel cleaner and I may as well have breathed heavily on them and wiped with 1 ply bog roll. 

I dont know anything about this Autosmart stuff - I shall investigate.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Never had any bother with AG Wheel Cleaner (orange label) in the past and it can be diluted down.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

But make sure it's the new Smart wheels from AS.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Mgs Detail said:


> But make sure it's the new Smart wheels from AS.


Is it better than the quite pointless Bilberry?


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Is it better than the quite pointless Bilberry?


I never seemed to have a problem with Bilberry when i used it, did what it was ment to. The new Smartwheels has got to be the best wheel cleaner i've used so far as normal wheel cleaners go.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

+1 for the new AS smart wheels

Its very very good


----------

